# Vision of success



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

This will be the start of my journal:

ABS- 15 mins of various weighted exercise..

30 mins bag work.
Fist/Feet of fury!

Straight punches: approx. 100  on each arm
Side kicks various heights: 100 thrown each foot
Spinning 180 Crescent kicks: 30 each foot
3 point kicks combo:  (Low- medium- high kicks leg not hitting the ground- 25-30 reps)

YES, that was very tiring!!!

Workout:

Shoulders (light)

Military seated DB press: 
25 lbs/15 reps
30 lbs/15
20 lbs/20 reps

Front standing lateral raises:
(Straight bar) 
45 lbs/ 12 reps
55 lbs/ 12 reps
65 lbs/ 15 reps

Side lateral raises cable (start postion behind the back)
40 lbs/ 12 reps
50 lbs/ 10 reps
45 lbs 15 reps

Rear delts perfomed on the fly deck machine
3 set/30-40 lbs for 15 reps

45 mins of cardio

Supplements:  Joint Fuel, 2.5 ml of Clenbuterx and something else...

WORKOUT TIME 2 hours and 10 minutes..


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

Foods

Today we won't count it!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Foods
> 
> Today we won't count it!



Chicken shit


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

OK if I can recount this......

Meal 1
 4 whites and 1 whole egg

Meal 2

2 lamb steaks (.75 lbs.)
14.5 oz of Green Beans

Yes, that is it!  The 2nd meal took place after the workout.

TOMORROW will be a different day!!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 19, 2002)

Damn D that's a shitload of beans lol You made it sound like all you ate was crap! Good stuff just not enough


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

That was the only carbohydrates that I had, though!  (1 can!)  

I'm thinking of going back to the gym later on to do some cardio bc/ of that gross lamb!


----------



## david (Dec 20, 2002)

Cardio Only

1 hour

Foods:

(woke up at 12:30pm)
Meal # 1
5 egg whites & 1 yoke
1 piece of Wheat bread

(3:00 pm)
Meal #2
MRP

4:30 (Workout)

6:00 pm
(Meal #3)
2 chicken breast
Green Beans

8pm
(Meal #4)
Skirt Steak (Marinade in Vinegar, Italian dressing, lemon and lime)
Maseca tortilla (corn based) 2
Salad (Based in Italian style dressing

10 pm
(Meal #5)
Peanut butter

12 am
(Meal #6) 
5 egg whites


No supplementation except multi vitamin, joint fuel, Liver pills and Vitamin E.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 21, 2002)

David....don't take Joint Fuel....at 6 pills and 15 days in the bottle it's to $$$$

Try Jarrow Formulas Joint Builder, or Super Nutrition's GS/CS/MSM formula 

Otherwise....nice Journal....I can't w8 to see the "Whores" hit it! 


DP


----------



## david (Dec 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> David....don't take Joint Fuel....at 6 pills and 15 days in the bottle it's to $$$$
> 
> Try Jarrow Formulas Joint Builder, or Super Nutrition's GS/CS/MSM formula
> ...



Thanks for the heads up on the joint fuel.... I only take that because the Glutamine factor...

Actually, I did some computer and ad work for *VPX's store* and the person there rather than paying me in cash paid me in a $1,000 in supplements instead.    Which I accepted bc/ it was useful for me.

Here was the list.  Try not to laugh!  Ha Ha!

Twinlabs

* Cell mins Calcium, Magnesium and potassium (10)
* Super Acidophilus (10)
* Super E- Complex (5)
* Radical Fighters (7)
* Melatonin (5)
* L-Carnitine (10)
* E-400 caps (3)
* Chromic Fuel (5)
* Ripped Fuel (20)
* Joint Fuel (7)
* Tribulus Fuel Stack (20)  Believe me... they are ALL gone!  
* L-Lysine (4)


Solgar 

* Evening Primrose oil (3)
* Stuff to improve eyes (4)

VPX

Clenbuterx
HGH

* Mega Pro's Vasopro (6)

And some other goodies!!!  

I think I should've taken the cash?!?!?  Ha Ha!

I ended up giving half of  it away!!!

As for the *whores*  are you refering babes or people like Burner and Crash???


----------



## david (Dec 21, 2002)

Start of the day: (woke up)

12:30 pm

1st meal
Steak and 1/2 cup of rice

2nd Meal (2:30pm)
Tuna and green beans

(3:30 Workout)
20 mins cardio and 10 minutes of Abs

3rd Meal (5:00pm) 
MRP

4th Meal (8:15 pm)
2 Chicken Breast
Spinach in Vinegar!  Mmmnnn... delicious!  

(10:00 PM)
Leg Workout (light)

(Warm up with 45 lb. leg extensions)
(Alt. 1 legged extensions at 30 lbs.)

90 degree leg press
225 lbs./3 sets/25 reps

Squats
185 lbs./2 sets/15-18 reps
225 lbs./1 set/ 12-15 reps

Hack squats
135 lbs/3 sets/135 lbs.

Very tired after that!!!!!!!!!!!  But my knee wasn't bothering me anymore!  


5th Meal

Steak
Cabbage salad doused in Vinegar!!!


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2002)

1:30 pm (Start of the day)

1st meal ) (2:30pm)
MRP

2nd Meal
(4:30)
Protein Bar

(5:00 pm  WORKOUT)

BACK

Lat Pulldowns (Wide Bar)
150 lbs/12 reps
180 lbs/10 reps
200 lbs/10 reps
220 lbs/7 reps

(Tri superset)
In this order...

* Seated Rows
90 lbs/10 reps- 105 lbs/10 reps-125 lbs/10 reps
* Standing upper Rope pulls
60 lbs/10 reps-70 lbs/10 reps-80lbs./10 reps
* Standing wide bar push downs
20 lbs/10 reps-30 lbs/10 reps-30 lbs/10 reps

DEADLIFTS  
( I haven't done this for 2 months!!   Why?  I couldn't tell you why!)

135 lbs/14 reps
225 lbs/10 reps
315 lbs/6 reps

And, it TOOK ME FUK'N 10 MINS TO WALK OUT OF THE GYM!  
Ha Ha Ha!  (Wait!  That's NOT funny!)

Contemplating a cardio workout at 11pm tonight!  

Meal #3

6 egg whites/1 whole yoke
2 cans of Tuna
2 slices of wheat bread (plain)
2 slices of Low fat cheese

Supplementation:

Speed Stack drink by ABB
6 Joint Fuel pills
2 Super E-complex
2 B-12's
6- Cellmins (Calcium, Magnesium & Potassium)

To be continued......


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

Mental Note:

- Herbal Liver Complex pills by Solgar
- Tribulus Fuel Stack by Twinlab
- Clenbuterx
- 1 Test

Things I picked up today from the Nutrition store!

Gonna KICK some ass in the gym, tonight!!!!


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

11:30 am (Woke up)

12:00 pm 
5 egg whites
1 wheat bread toast (Plain)

3:00 pm
Meal # 2
Beef burger on wheat bread
1/2 cup of rice

(4:30 pm workout)

Chest (light)

DB Bench
35 lbs/50 lbs/30 lbs- Rep range (25 reps)

Decline DB bench
45 lbs/ 35 lbs (2 sets) Rep range (20 reps)

Cable Flys 
35lbs/45 lbs (2 sets) Rep range (12-15 reps)

Triceps
Pushdowns (plates)
100 lbs/145 lbs/ 8 to 10 rep range

Cable reverse pulldowns
65 lbs. (10 reps to failure)

Hamstrings
Stiff legged deadlifts
115 lbs/135 lbs (2 sets) 12 reps

Nautilus Leg curls
45 lbs/ 3 sets/10 reps

Standing 1 legged curls
35 lbs./45 lbs. (2 sets) 10 reps- failure

Meal #3
(6:30 pm)
Beef roast
Spinach in Vinegar

Meal #4
(8:30 pm)
2 Chicken breast

Meal #5
(11:00 PM)
2 cans of Tuna


----------



## david (Dec 24, 2002)

9:00 am

(Workout)

Abs, Biceps and Cardio

Biceps
Alternating Bicep curls
30lbs/35lbs (2 sets)/45 lbs (2 sets)/Rep range 8-10

Abs- 15 minute ab workout

Cardio: 60 minutes

1st meal 
(11:15 am)
2 cans of Tuna
2 slices of Wheat toast dry

2nd meal
(1 pm)
MRP

3rd Meal 
(3:30pm)
Lean beef 
1/2 Rice
Green beans

4th Meal
(6:30 pm)
2 chicken Breast

5th Meal
(10 pm)
Beef
1/2 Rice

3:00 am
2 Guiness Beers

SNACK
(4:30 am)
Cracker Jacks!  
More Beef and rice
(yes, I know this was bad for me!!!)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 3:00 am
> 2 Guiness Beers
> 
> ...




 Oh dear......lol I cant say a word since I've been naughty with my eating too but am going to give myself a break until Jan 01 especially since I'm drinking on the 31st and they are having a potluck at work 

Merry Christmas David


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Oh dear......lol I cant say a word since I've been naughty with my eating too but am going to give myself a break until Jan 01 especially since I'm drinking on the 31st and they are having a potluck at work
> 
> Merry Christmas David



Thank you, Hammer!   

Well, I have a headache from 8 hours ago!  

Today, I WILL be going to the gym and contemplating whose house to go over (if anyones) or watch the NBA!!!

Journal will resume after this posts!


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 25, 2002)

What up Dave didnt see journal untill now. Nice I hope it lasts longer then the lady u were training did


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> What up Dave didnt see journal untill now. Nice I hope it lasts longer then the lady u were training did



Actually, I went away for almost two months so I ended up terminating here as it wasn't fair for her to continue wt/ me.  I thought she would've went  to another trainer but she didn't bc/ I believe she is concentrating on her Masters and  works two jobs now.

Oh well.... it was fun while it lasted....... I had no intentions of picking her back up when I came back!


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

Christmas Day was blown!!!

Diet:

Start of the day
(1:00pm)
1 Chicken Breast

(4:00pm)
MRP by Myoplex w/ Blueberries, OJ & Strawberries

6:00 pm 
Chinese Food (House Fried Rice), Chicken wings (2), Spare Ribs (2), Terriyaki (2) Egg Rolls (2), Dumplings (2)
Not eaten in one sitting.

8:00 Finished the Fried Rice and Egg Rolls

11:00 Cracker Jacks, M&M Brownie ice cream cookie!
(Damn supplements and Fuq'n grocery stores being closed!)


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2002)

Thursday

I FORGOT my diet!!!!  What I  ate but I know I ate clean and 4 meals!!!!

5pm Workout

Shoulders

DB Military press (Standing)
45 lbs/55 lbs/65lbs/75lbs- 10 reps

Side Lateral DB raises
17.5 lbs/20 lbs./22.5 lbs./30 lbs.- 12 reps

Front BB EX Curl raises
35 lbs. (2 sets) /40 lbs./45 lbs- 10 reps

Rear lateral bent over DB raises
17.5 lbs/20 lbs./ 25 lbs (2 sets)- 12 reps



(12:00 am workout!)

Chest
BB bench 
135 lbs./185 lbs./225lbs/275 lbs- 10 reps

Incline BB Bench
135 lbs./185 lbs./225 lbs/240 lbs.- 10 reps

Cable Flys
4 sets--- 55lbs----- 12-15 reps

Abs 10 mins


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2002)

1:00 pm

7 egg whites 2 yolks
2 Wheat toast dry

3:30
Chicken breast
Green beans

5:00 (Workout)

45 mins cardio

8:00 
Beef
1/2 Rice


Legs (Light)
(10:30pm)

Squats 
135 lbs. (2 sets) 20 reps
185lbs/2 sets/ (15 reps/10 reps)
225 lbs failure?  I lost count  maybe 10?


Circuit training style (2 times------> 30 seconds rest   and yes, the gym was empty and ALL MINE!!!!!

/----------------------------
1 legged leg press
95 lbs 30 reps

Hack Squats
95 lbs 30 Reps 

Leg Extensions
1 legged 35 lbs./ failure
\_ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ __ _ _ _ __

11:45pm 3 cans of Tuna on  Wheat Toast (4 slices)

2:45 am ----> Beef and 1/2 cup of rice


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 27, 2002)

looking good Dave. stay with it.


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2002)

Thanks Tank and glad you could make in my lil' diary.....

Diary of a MADMAN that is!!!


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2002)

3:30 pm (Start of the day)

Lean Beef ((Foreman style)
2 Wheat bread   for a sandwich


7pm 
(2nd Meal)
Protein bar

8:00 pm 

(Back workout)

* Chin ups
4 sets/15-12-12-8 reps
* DB Pullovers 
60 lbs- 4 sets/20 reps
* Close grip pulldowns

SUPERSET (2 sets)
Reverse grip superset with Close grip
135 lbs- 150 lbs
1st movement- 15 reps/2nd movement 12-15 reps

Iso-  Rows (1 arm)
45 lbs/3 sets- 12 reps

ABS

9:45 pm
(3rd Meal)
Chicken Breast
Green Beans


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2002)

CHEAT DAY!  Whoo-hooooo!

(11:00 am)
1st Meal
4 Egg Whites/2 yolks
Baked Potato
Wheat toast

(2:00 pm)
2nd Meal
2 Chicken Breast

Slept from 4-8

3rd Meal
Hamburger on Wheat Bun
rice

9:30 pm 

Workout
BICEPS

Standing straight Bar curls
90 lbs- 2sets/135lbs- 3 sets--- 10 reps

incline barbell concentration curls (straight bar)
30 lbs--> 4 sets/12 reps

11:10pm
5th Meal
3 chicken breast 
rice
Spinach in Vinegar


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 29, 2002)

Not much of a cheat day babe! Where's the pizza? 

Looking good though! I'm giving myself a couple more days of slacking then I'll allow ass kicking 

Be good!


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2002)

Hi Heather!!!

I counted the Hamburger because it was at a restaurant!  
No, I'm trying to behave and get back on track with the eating regimen!

Tomorrow should be a good day in the gym!  I think I'm going at 8:15am and 5:00pm.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey Dave! 
Great new journal!!  I'll be following it! 

Jen


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey Dave!
> Great new journal!!  I'll be following it!
> 
> Jen



Hi Sweetie!!

Thanks for stopping in!  As you can see I'm getting back on course now!    Partially thanks to you!

My eating is coming back on track now and I know something will tell me you'll be right there to get me when I start eating nonsense!    But that is WHAT I'D WANT you to do!

DJD


----------



## Jenny (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Hi Sweetie!!
> 
> Thanks for stopping in!  As you can see I'm getting back on course now!    Partially thanks to you!
> ...



Hey! 

Yeah, good move, getting back on track! I had a couple of trashy weeks.. I even ate potatoe chips!!  

And you betcha I'll be watching you! I'll kick yo ass if you start eating shitty! 

Going Spinning now, need some ideas for my class (will start teaching again in the middle of January).. And I feel like sweating some! 

Take care Davie,
Jenny


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey!
> 
> Yeah, good move, getting back on track! I had a couple of trashy weeks.. I even ate potatoe chips!!
> ...



Good to hear that your now going to be teaching Spinning!  It's great to have a young fresh face teaching rather than some of these hags in S. FLA!

I answered your spinning questions in your journal!  Go see!


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2002)

Monday 12/30

10:30 am (Start)

(interview)

12:00 pm

Meal # 1
6 egg whites/1 yolk
Wheat bread dry

Meal # 2
2:30 pm
Spinach in vinegar

4:30 (workout)

Chest (Light)

DB Bench 
35lbs/ 20 - 25 reps~ 4sets

Cable Flys
25-35 lbs/ 15 reps~ 4 sets

Decline press Nautilus
55 lbs/ 4 sets to failure

60 mins of cardio

Meal #3
Steak
1/2 cup Rice

Meal #4
3 Chicken Breast
Green Beans

Meal #5
Peanut butter


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> And you betcha I'll be watching you! I'll kick yo ass if you start eating shitty!



Me too me too  (after tomorrow!)


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

NEW YEAR EVE 

Supplement: 
2.5 ml of Clenbuterx
3 ml of 1 Test

7:00 AM

45 min Cardio

(9:00 am)
Meal # 1
8 egg whites/2 yolks
2 slices of Wheat Toast

(12:30)
Meal #2
Protein Bar


(2:00pm)
Meal #3
MRP

2:45pm

Shoulder Workout

Behind the Back press
135 lbs/3 sets/20 reps

Single barbell delt raise (Trying DP's suggestion)
20 lbs/30lbs/40 lbs (2 sets)~ 12 reps

Alternated DB raises
25 lbs/20 lbs/4 sets~ 15-20 reps

Reverse pec dec flys
30-35lbs/4 sets ~18-20 reps

BB Shrugs (Pause at the top)
135 lbs/225 lbs (2 sets)/315 lbs~ 10 reps

30 mins of cardio

4:45pm 
Beef
Broccoli (steamed)


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

NEW YEARS DAY!!!

11:30 am

Meal # 1
Protein Bar

LEGS WORKOUT
(12:15 pm)

Leg Press
405 lbs- 15 reps
585/765/945/1,035 - 10 reps

Leg Extensions
45lbs/85lbs/115lbs/135 lbs- 10 reps

Walking Lunges
15 lbs- 66 steps

Time to barf!  

15 mins of abs

Meal # 2
(3:00pm)
Grilled Lamb
Spinach

Meal # 3
(5:30 pm)
3 Chicken breast
Green Beans

Meal # 4
(8:00 pm)
2 more Stinkin' chicken breast!

Meal #5
(10:30 pm)
MRP


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)

11:30 am (start of day)

12:30 pm
Meal # 1
5 egg whites/2 yolks
Dry wheat Toast
Baked potato

3:00pm
Meal #2
Lean Steak
1/2 cup of rice

5:00pm
Workout

Hamstrings (Light)
Stiff legged deadlifts (BB)
135 lbs. (3 sets)~ 15-18 reps

Nautilus Leg curls
3 sets 65 lbs.- 12 reps

One legged standing curls (Nautilus)
45-65 lbs (3 sets) 10- 12 reps

Back

Lat bar wide grip pulldowns
150 lbs (2 sets)/200lbs/230 lbs- 10 reps

Close grip pulls ups
3 sets 8-10 reps

Standing high rope pulls
85 lbs/100 lbs (3 sets)- 12-15 reps

Omitted Lower back today..... (pain)

Triceps

Push downs/135lbs- 4 sets- 10-12 reps
One arm reverse pulldowns/45-55lbs/ 10 reps

1 hour delay (left the gym to run an errand!)

8:00 pm

45 mins of Cardio!

9:30
2 chicken Breast


12:00 am

MRP


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2003)

Friday!!!

11:30am

12:00 pm  
Meal # 1

Beef
Rice


3:00
Banana

5:00pm
WORKOUT

* 1 hour of cardio
* 10 mins of ABS

6:45 pm
Meal # 2
MRP

9:00 pm
Meal # 3
3 cans of Tuna
Steam Broccoli

12:30 am
Meal #4
5 egg whites/1 yolk


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

CHEAT DAY!!!  Yahhooooooooooooooooo!

Supplements:
2 liver pills
3 ml Clenbuterx
4 ml 1-Test
1 cup of black coffee (non supplement)



8:00 am Start

9:00 am Workout

Chest

Smith Machine Bench
135/205/225 lbs (13-22 reps)

Incline DB bench superset with flys
35 lbs/45lbs/25 lbs (2 sets)-  20-25 reps

Cable Flys
40 lbs/4 sets- 20 reps

Cardio- 45 mins

Meal # 1
(11:00 am)
5 egg whites/2 yolks
3 sausage patties
Wheat french toast plain
1 baked potato

1:00 pm
Meal #2
MRP  Lean Body  ....... eeeyuucckk!

3:30 pm
Meal #3
Spaghetti w/ homemade meatballs (4 of them)

6:30 pm
Meal # 4
6 egg whites/3 yolks
3 slices of wheat toast

9:00 pm Workout
30 mins of cardio
10 mins of abs

10:45 pm
Meal #5

Beef!!!! in hot sauce
1/2 cup of rice


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

Now that's the start of a healthy cheat day


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

that was in one sitting!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

If your still out there.... how do ya like my workout and eating today?!??!  heee heee hee!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

lol (am out here again...had to shower)


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Shower?  For what?  You didn't do anything today!  J/K..... that's one of my most famous lines in the gym to people who sweat profusely in the gym... boy, do I get them angry!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

very funny! I just felt icky! Been running around, packing and napping  That counts as something!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Ummnn... let me see.............. all that to the equivalence of Cardio...


Nope!


You 



Should've



v
v
v
v
v
v

v
v
v
v
v
v
v

BANGED

V
v
v
v
v
v
v someone, instead!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

That would have been more fuq'n fun (no pun intended!) lol


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Are you sure?  Remember, the GUY is not supposed to do all the work!    Hee Hee!  I know, I'm being mean to you tonite... but know that it's bc/ I like you!  

If I'm never mean to you..... worry!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

Alright smartass! lol I always tell people the same..if I'm not being a smart ass to them they should worry  cuz if I dont like a person..I do not waste my time speaking to them!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Quit stealing my words!    J/K!  Be more original!    If I don't like a person or know that their not my type I still talk to them but it's very short-shallow type conversation wt/ smiling.


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

Sunday Jan 5th, 2003

1:00pm  Start of the day

1st meal
1 Chicken Breast

2:30pm (Workout)

Quads (Light)

Squat
135lbs/225lbs (3 sets) to failure~ 12 reps or more

One legged vertical leg press
225 lbs (4sets) to failure~15 reps or more

Hack Squats
135 lbs/3 sets to failure 12 reps or more

Leg Extensions

2 sets/100lbs- 15 reps
2 sets 60 lbs (one leg)- 10 reps to failure

Meal # 2
(4:00 pm)

Turkey Breast on Wheat sub... lettuce and onion  no condiments!
MMA Drink  

Meal # 3
Beef
Salad in Vinegar
2 Wheat bread plain

9:30 pm
30 mins of cardio

11:00 pm
Meal # 4
Lasagna!  Yes I fell to it!


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

9:00 am (Start of the Day)

10:00 am
Meal # 1
MRP

2:00 pm
Meal # 2
5 egg whites
Dry wheat toast
1/2 Baked potato

4:30: pm
Meal # 3
5 more egg whites!!!

5:30 pm 

Shoulders

* Nautilus  Shoulder press using plates
135/185 (2 sets)/225 lbs- 15 reps
* One arm DB side laterals
15 lbs/25 lbs (3 sets)/ 20 reps
* BB Front lateral raises 
45lbs/65 lbs/85 lbs- 10 reps
* Seated Rear lateral raises 
55 lbs/ 65 lbs/75lbs/35 lbs- 12 reps
* Upright Rows
90lbs/115 lbs (2 sets)-10 reps

* 45 mins of cardio

Meal #4
(7:45 pm)
Beef
1/2 cup of rice
Broccoli

Meal #5
(11:30 pm)
2 Chicken Breast


----------



## butterfly (Jan 6, 2003)

How come you changed you name???


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

I just shortened it bc/ people were telling me my username in the sense of responding using my name is too long!  

*Lazy people!*


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

Oh yeah!  2 beers served by a big boobed lady and she tasted good!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 6, 2003)

Are you eating enough? (not counting the big boobed beer!)


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

Yep!  I "supplement" and eat 5 to 6 meals!!!  

OMG!     This lady had a white sports jacket opened- black bra and I swear they were DD's!!!  She gave me the biggest smack on the lips and told me she loves Hawaiian guys!  

  I need to go back soon!!!!!

PS.  Anyone want pictures of this babe???


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

Tuesday 7th of January

8:30 am (start of the day)

9:30 pm
Meal # 1

7 egg whites/2 yolks
No carbs

12:00 pm
(Meal # 2)
2 chicken Breast
Green Beans

5:00pm Workout

Chest

* DB bench
55lbs/70lbs/45lbs (2 sets) 20-30 reps 
* 30 degree incline bench  (Gym was full today  )
135 lbs/185 lbs (2 sets)/225 lbs- 20 reps
* DB flys flat bench superset with DB pullovers
------> Flys 25 lbs (2 sets)/35 lbs (2 sets)- 15 reps
------> Pullovers 50 lbs (2 sets)/35 lbs (2 sets)- 10 reps

45 mins of cardio

(8:00 pm)
Meal # 3
Beef!
1/2 cup of Rice

(10:30 pm)
Meal #4
3 chicken Breast
Spinach in Vinegar!


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

Wednesday

What a weird day today was!

11:00 am

12:00pm
MRP

Meal #2
(3:00pm)
3 chicken breast
Spinach in vinegar

5:00 pm workout

45 mins of cardio

(8:00 pm)
Meal # 3
Beef
1/2 cup of rice

11:10 PM Workout

Hamstrings

Stiff legged Deadlifts
135lbs./185lbs (2 sets)/225lbs.---> 10 reps

Leg curls
50 lbs./70 lbs. (2 sets)/90 lbs.---> 10 reps

Abs

Meal # 4
2 chicken breast
Raw Broccoli


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> OMG!     This lady had a white sports jacket opened- black bra and I swear they were DD's!!!  She gave me the biggest smack on the lips and told me she loves Hawaiian guys!
> 
> I need to go back soon!!!!!
> ...



Uh, ya!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Uh, ya!!!!



OK, when I see her next when my friend plays in concert!  Jan 24th I think...


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

OK, very tired this morning... Probably for the fact that I went to bed at 4 am and got up for 8 am!!!  I know... no sleep is a defeated purpose to muscle growth etc.....  It was kind of an emergency!


Anyhoo,

8:15 am workout
45 mins of cardio

(9:30 am)
Meal # 1
6 egg whites/1 yolk
2 slices of wheat bread


(12:30 pm)
Meal #2
MRP

(3:30)
Meal #3
Beef
1/2up of rice
Green Beans

5:00 workout
1:10 mins of cardio


8:30pm
Meal #4
Steak marinated with Italian Dressing (Homemade- Vinegar 70%, water 20% and Olive oil 10%) & Cilantro (Real)
Corn tortilla's 3-----> Homemade!
Cabbage with Homemade dressing, lemon, lime, pepper and Real Cilantro


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 9, 2003)

not nice to tease me 

I finally at a steak caesar salad


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

Rabbit food!  Yuck!  Steak in a Caesar Salad..... very interesting.......


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 9, 2003)

Oh I LOVE salads! It was just a regular caesars and they put the grilled steak on top  I didnt want chicken since that's what I eat at home all the time!


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 9, 2003)

Mmm steak in salad...

Hi!!!

Hope you enjoyed your holidays!

Looks like you've been a pretty good boy.


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

Speaking of home.... don't forget your MRP's that I have.... their collecting dust now!    J/K, I know once you get settled, you'll call on me!    Shall I see if I can throw in some Clenbuterx samples, too?  (Even though I condemned you going back to it in another thread!)


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi CLP!

I was VERY good for the last three weeks!  Unfortunately, if you followed closely, I haven't taken a day off in the gym in the last 12-13 days!!!  Nothing to brag about but it's just my drive that I needed and a kick in the butt!  

Thank you for stopping in and by all means..... come back as often as you want!  

I Hope the holidays and just your days in general have been "sweet" to you, too!  


David


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2003)

Friday 10th of January

7:30 am start

(8:45 am workout)
60 mins of cardio

Meal # 1
(10:30 am)
5 egg whites/2 yolks
1/2 baked potato
2 slices of dry wheat toast

Meal #2
(1:00 pm)

Lean Steak
1/2 cup of elbow macaroni/plain
1/2 can green beans

Meal #3
(3:30 pm)
MRP

5:00 pm Workout

Simple Back workout (Power)

- Chin Ups
2 sets of 10 reps
- Lat bar pulldowns
150lbs/200lbs/260lbs- 6 reps
- Bent over rows (T-Bar)
180lbs/225lbs/270 lbs- 10 reps
Deadlifts
135 lbs- 10 reps/225 lbs- 10 reps/315 lbs- 6 reps/415 lbs 2 reps

Meal #4
Beef and 2 chicken Breast
1/2 cup of rice
Spinach

To be continued........

Contemplating another cardio workout possibly but doubtfully


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2003)

I feel dizzy......    after today's workout but I FUK'N LOVE it!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 10, 2003)

I love that feeling too!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2003)

Side NOTE:  I need help.  I'm at school and this lady just plopped down next to me breathing heavy like she's taking it in the butt!

BTW, she's ugly and heavy


----------



## Freeman (Jan 11, 2003)

haha eww!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2003)

The lady was pissed bc/ the CD Rom on her computer was broken!  Ha Ha..!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 11, 2003)

so she's fat, ugly, and dumb?  go figure...did she smell?


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2003)

I left right after hearing her bitch that the CD was broken...... and all her heavy breathing... man, it was so loud that people seated 4 spots away could hear her breathing!!!!  I think she was drinking vegetable oil like it was water!!!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2003)

Saturday 11th of January

9:30 AM

Chest (Heavy)
BB Bench
135 lbs/205lbs/295lbs-->6 reps

Declines
DB Decline bench
35 lbs- 15 reps/45lbs-12 reps/55 lbs (2 sets)--->10 reps

Cable Flys
65 lbs---> 3 sets top failure- 10 reps or more

11:00 am
Meqal #1
MRP

3:00 pm
Meal #2
Beef
4 slices of wheat bread
Salad

6:00pm
Meal #3
2 Chicken Breast
Spinach in Vinegar

8:00 pm workout
LEGS

25 mins of  cardio

* Leg Press
315lbs/495 lbs/----> 25 reps
585lbs--->20 reps
* 1 legged Leg press
135lbs-------> 50 reps each leg

Laying down Squats (Nautilius Machine) (Plates)
225 lbs/315lbs----->20 reps

9:30 pm
Meal #4
Beef
1/2 cup of rice

12:00 am
Meal # 5
3 chicken breast


----------



## Freeman (Jan 11, 2003)

Did you eat prior to your workout?


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Did you eat prior to your workout?



Just a cheap protein bar...... Pure Protein something!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 11, 2003)

and you were raggin' on me for eating those damn things!!  Detour bars are incredible..tried 'em yet?


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> and you were raggin' on me for eating those damn things!!  Detour bars are incredible..tried 'em yet?



I eat two bites... I really don't like eating before a workout regardless what science has to say... I usually put 1 test and clen in my system along with coffee and I'm good for 2.5 hours!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 12, 2003)

Hehe, well, whatever works for ya..right?


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

Sunday

10:30 am Start

Under the weather but my workout and way of thinking SHALL NEVER DIE!!!  

BTW, it's CHEAT day!

Meal #1
(11:30 pm)
7 egg whites/2 yolks
2 slices of Wheat bread

Workout

Cardio only! 60 mins

Steam room!  15 mins... how soothing for the whole body!

4:00 pm
Meal # 2
Hamburger on Wheat w/ onions
Rice pilaf
2 rolls
Bowl of some type of Chicken Soup.

Meal #3
8:00 PM

4 Wheat French Toast
3 whole eggs and 2% milk!
Hamburger sausage (non pork)

With me under the weather it's no wonder my workout last night wasn't stronger!!!  Or, it could be that I didn't take any clenbuterx or 1 Test!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 12, 2003)

I hope you're eatin gmore than that!


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

Not when I'm sick!  Although I did just eat again!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 12, 2003)

hahah what was it?  and was it super yummy?  I had an ok chicken breast and sweet potato..with a salad which had chicken, cheese and diced ham in it with LF italian dressing...got a little too much dressing on it...kinda just squirted out out me!


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> hahah what was it?  and was it super yummy?  I had an ok chicken breast and sweet potato..with a salad which had chicken, cheese and diced ham in it with LF italian dressing...got a little too much dressing on it...kinda just squirted out out me!



Sweet Potato's are GREAT smothered in Butter though!  


As for the squirting.... yuck!

Have you ever bought Skirt Steak from Public's?  

Shit!  I just remembered, tomorrow I mailing that MRP to you!   !


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

I just forgot everything within my diet.  Fruit!    I eat it but do NOT list it!  Does it matter???  Not!  (in the sense of listing it, here!)


----------



## Freeman (Jan 13, 2003)

Nope, never had a skirt steak.  Bought some filet minion the other night though.  Still have 2 left yumm..

and yes, covered in butter makes sweet potatos yummy..which I did!  It was just kinda old and well, on of those "eh"  type deals...wasn't great, wasn't bad.  Can't wait for that MRP!! thanks!


----------



## david (Jan 13, 2003)

Monday  (Feeling ALOT better!!)

10:00 am start

Meal # 1
3 Chicken Breast
Green Beans
1 Apple (I'm gonna start listing the fruit I consume.   )

to be continued...............


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 13, 2003)

HI DJD!

Miss me?? lol. been so busy no time to posty.. but Hope to be onboard more soon.. 

smiles your doing awesome

Erilay'a


----------



## david (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Baby-doll!  

Glad you could make it here!  Of course I miss you!  On IM.com and MSN IM as well!  I noticed your location label.......   wetting lips and ready to lay a big fat    on ya!

Your B-day is coming up soon, isn't it??

I hope you are on here more often but unfortunately, my life will be consumed by a job/school and the gym!  

Stay in touch baby-doll.... miss you-luv ya!


----------



## david (Jan 14, 2003)

Tues

First day of work and what a whcak job on my diet and training!!!

8:30 am
Protein bar

11:00 am
Meal # 2
Protein Bar

Meal #3
12:00 Roast Beef on white (Damn but Dry!)

Meal # 4
3:30 pm
Protein Bar

Workout:

Shoulders
Behind the Neck
110 lbs./135 lbs./185 lbs ---> 10 reps

Front Military BB Press
135 lbs/185 lbs/ 225 lbs (2 sets) 8 reps

Side DB Laterals
25 lbs/35 lbs/40 lbs--->10 reps

Front Plate lateral raises
45 lbs to failure

20 mins of cardio

MY COLD is GETTING to ME!!!!  Damn it!!!

So I get a hyalf assed work out tonight!!!

Meal # 5
4 slices of cheese pizza!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 15, 2003)

so was today your "cheat day" ? 

and you told me to cut out protein bars and MRPS!!!


----------



## david (Jan 15, 2003)

I started a new job so I'm adjusting... soon, I will be going back to real food!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 15, 2003)

surrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre!  hehe j/k


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2003)

yeah yeah yeah!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 16, 2003)

check your pm!


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 16, 2003)

I'll help you eat those protein bars.     I have a friend who is sponsored by Muscle -Tech and he just sent me a box of Double Chocolate Supreme Nitro-Tech's.  I'm sooooo happy.  I haven't even had one yet though!


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2003)

Those Dbl Chocolates are great!


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> check your pm!



will do!!!


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2003)

Another shitty day!  Let's just call this the "Shitty Week!"

Thursday

8:00 am
Meal # 1
2 Protein bars  (yuckkkkk!)
44 grams of protein/24 g of Carbs/10 grams of sugar!  

11:00 am
Meal #2
Same

1:00 pm
Meal #3
Beef 
1/2 cup of rice

5:30 pm Workout

45 mins of  cardio

7:30pm
Meal #4
MRP

9:00pm
Skirt Steak
6 strands of pasta  (oohh big serving!   )


----------



## Freeman (Jan 17, 2003)

or better yet.....Hey David!!


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2003)

I took a day off of my first job and contemplating a leave in two weeks butI'm definitely keeping my METAL FACTORY job!!!!  I  love the E. Ft. Laud punani!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 17, 2003)

mmmmm


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2003)

Let's see... since I won't have time to maintain my own diary like the way I want to I'm going to do it in short form


----------



## Jenny (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey Dave! 

How are you! You've visits in my journal has become less frequent..   are you ok? 
What name do you have on MSN IM?

Jen


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2003)

Hi NG!!!

I know... actually this week I got hired at two places this week so my scheule goes like this.

M-F  8am-5pm (Nextel technical services)

The Metal Factory (Rock Club)  And, any random days (usually 3-4 days a week from 6:30pm- 3am.

I like the second job and tonight I'm working and I'm going to ask the manager what the likelihood off being able to work a 4 to 5 day work week gurantee.   Because if it's guarantee, then I'm going to leave the first job so I can pursue more interests etc...

I promise, I'll be dropping in more on your journal.. it's just toggling those two positions last week occupied my time!

My MSN IM is djdean6  and what is yours??  (I'll add you in!)


----------



## Freeman (Jan 19, 2003)

so, when do you workout and when do you sleep?????


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2003)

Around 5:15 pm - 6:30 and if it's not on a Friday or Saturday.... I can workout until 7:30 pm.  but if I happened to work on a weeknight... the gym is 24 hours.

I just found out that I'm only working 3 nights a week and that only 1 falls on a weekday!  So after 5:00 pm I can workout till' whenever!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 20, 2003)

Sssweeeeeeeeeeettt!  You'll be a monster in no time!


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2003)

I hope so!!!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey David, my main man! LOL

How goes the new job(s)??

Is the mail a bitch or what?  I haven't gotten my W-2s yet!  Nor have I gotten the VPX, but I will live!  I am just anxious to see how this stuff is...I almost bought some at the store the other day bc I couldn't stand to wait any longer!!


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2003)

I responded in your diary!!

I forgot that I was not continuing on with this diary!  Whoops!


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2003)

Just some added notes!

One legged leg press are up to 315 for 15 reps!  Yahoooo!

Bench is back up!

Da Rock has been in the gym two days in a row and his arms are massive and bigger!  Cool!!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 11, 2003)

you mean "THE Rock" ? like, the wrestler?


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2003)

YES............. The Rock!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 12, 2003)

Ok, so do tell...who's stronger?  You or him? 

  You need to get his ass up here to Orlando when you come up so we can raise some hell and layeth the smacketh down!


----------



## david (Feb 13, 2003)

I wouldn't know bc/ like him-like me... we aren't power lifters!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 13, 2003)

ok, ok, I know...so if you wont' answer that, who's bigger?


----------



## david (Feb 13, 2003)

HE IS!!!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 13, 2003)

haha ok!  Just making sure.


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2003)




----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 14, 2003)

Oh that's cool! The Rocketh traineth in the same gymeth as you-eth


----------



## Freeman (Feb 14, 2003)

When does he face hogan?

I seriously need to get to a raw or smackdown event.  Next time they come to florida, we should go dave!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 14, 2003)




----------



## david (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Striking_Cobra *_
> Oh that's cool! The Rocketh traineth in the same gymeth as you-eth



He trains at usually 3 different gyms, I beleive.  (At least where I've always ran into him.)

But when he's in LA, can you guess where he trains while there?


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> When does he face hogan?
> 
> I seriously need to get to a raw or smackdown event.  Next time they come to florida, we should go dave!




At No Way out...


Raw is going to be in Miami soon!     I'm definitely going!  Nan na nana na na!


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_




Hey Baby Doll!!!!  How have you been, hunny?


----------



## Freeman (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> At No Way out...
> 
> 
> Raw is going to be in Miami soon!     I'm definitely going!  Nan na nana na na!



You bastard!


----------



## david (Feb 15, 2003)

ha haha ha ah ah ah ah ha!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 15, 2003)

How much are tickets usually for it?  And when do they go on sale?  Maybe I"ll drive my ass down there if I can


----------



## david (Feb 18, 2003)

Unsure of that!  I'll usually go through a bookie!


----------



## david (Feb 23, 2003)

Our gym is being TORN apart!  REALLY!!!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 23, 2003)

What the fuk for??


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

It's called REMODELING and EXPANSION!  Yippppeee!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 24, 2003)

ahh, y eah I hate it when they do that!


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

I like it because it's massive improvements!!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 25, 2003)

but it's so loud, all the hammering and what not!


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2003)

Actually all they were doing was bringing in new equipment!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 25, 2003)

oh, well hell, then that rules!


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Just some added notes!
> 
> One legged leg press are up to 315 for 15 reps!  Yahoooo!
> ...



Holy shit!!! That's freakin impressive!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 25, 2003)

Yeah, tell me about it.  I wonder how many I could do for 15...I'd say probably about 185!! hhaha, maybe more, my legs are getting stronger faster than other parts of my body..


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2003)

Wow... MMA... came into my dead journal......   Thanks for the compliment!  I don't know what possessed me to do that with the leg press machine!  I was surprised.  I was able to do it laying off all workouts for a 8 day break!

I guess it is true... time and healing does prevail when improving on strength!!!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 26, 2003)

is your leg press a 45degree machine?


----------



## david (Feb 26, 2003)

YES


----------



## david (Feb 26, 2003)

actually, adjustable


----------



## Freeman (Feb 26, 2003)

must be nice!  all I have is a piece of crap one where you push str8 in front of you...I dunno, is that 90degree???


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

that's what you get for working out in goon-ville


Did you take advantage of the freebie 2 week memberships I have in my freebie thread??


----------



## Freeman (Feb 27, 2003)

no...I'll go check that out right now!


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2003)

Started kickboxing classes!

That is all!


----------



## david (Apr 8, 2003)

This is diary is done and has failed due to personal life conflicts! However, I am starting a new journal.  No need to post food because if ya'll don know how to eat then you shouldn't lift!


----------

